
Show HN: Angular CRUD generator online - fpastore
https://scaffoldhub.io/felipepastorelima/angular-material-sample
======
fpastore
It creates a very simple CRUD application with the entities and fields you
define.. If you are new to Angular you may like..

------
juleska
Legal

